# Where is a legit clean place my 10 month GSD Spaded



## davidjseo (Dec 26, 2015)

hello my 10 month GSD just finished going through her first heat!

I want to get her spaded but I am curious where a good legit clean spot would be to get that done? 
I live in Los Angeles, but I am willing to drive to Orange county if there is a good spot!

I am not trying to spend $700 to get her spaded, but I have heard of rescue hospitals that will spade your dog for a low donation ( $150)

Any recommendations?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

wow - no wonder so many GSDs in shelters and dumped in CA!!!! $700 for a spay???

you might be better off going to Colorado and using that vet on Animal Planet!!!!!


Sorry I really can't be of any help - just astounded at that price!


Lee


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

That's about what I pay, and I am in western Canada.

There are some fantastic rescues operating in your area. Reach out to any of them and they will help point you in the right direction.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

*spayed*, not spaded.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

When I lived there, there were vouchers to speuter that could be used at many, many vets if your dog came from a rescue. They may not have that county-wide program any more though.

I can't offer any personal recommendation of any of them, but there are LOTS of clinics that still free and low-cost services in Los Angeles -- here's a partial list:
Spay & Neuter | Los Angeles Animal Services

And another list of even more options:
Spay Neuter Los Angeles | NKLA

This one costs around $200, but they include go-home pain meds and an e-collar, which I think shows nice concern about after-care:
Prices ? SNP LA
(They also offer routine wellness care if you need it, at the same time...including $10 microchipping, which is also well worth the up-charge.)

If you go to a low-cost clinic, you DO want go-home pain meds for females. If they offer optional pre-surgery bloodwork for an upcharge, say "yes, please" (one high-volume spay/neuter clinic I know charges a mere $20 to add their surgery fee -- worth it!).

NOTE: In L.A., you shouldn't have to worry about vet students doing the surgeries because there isn't a vet school in the area as far as I know. HOWEVER, you might still ask and make sure the surgeons are all licensed DVMs, not vet students. I've seen vet students botch some speuter surgeries in horrific ways while doing rotations in animal shelters and low-cost clinics. Do NOT let a student do surgery, even under the supervision of a DVM. It's just not worth the risk. I have a $3,000 story about what a "free" spay cost our rescue when a student did it it in a shelter and nearly killed the dog.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Magwart said:


> NOTE: In L.A., you shouldn't have to worry about vet students doing the surgeries because there isn't a vet school in the area as far as I know. HOWEVER, you might still ask and make sure the surgeons are all licensed DVMs, not vet students. I've seen vet students botch some speuter surgeries in horrific ways while doing rotations in animal shelters and low-cost clinics. Do NOT let a student do surgery, even under the supervision of a DVM. It's just not worth the risk. I have a $3,000 story about what a "free" spay cost our rescue when a student did it it in a shelter and nearly killed the dog.


We have one very small no kill shelter near us that uses vet students. They can't keep volunteers because of this. Some call it animal abuse.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

wolfstraum said:


> wow - no wonder so many GSDs in shelters and dumped in CA!!!! $700 for a spay???
> 
> you might be better off going to Colorado and using that vet on Animal Planet!!!!!
> 
> ...


I like him. I would use him if I was in that area.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Lee, I don't know where the OP got that number or what it includes, but that is not typical at all and many of the above mentioned low cost options still exist. $150-$300 is generally the ballpark for a large dog spay.


----------



## Dotbat215 (Aug 19, 2015)

http://snpla.org/prices/

Is this near you? If this doesn't work have you contacted local shelters and rescues? They might know of some resources for low cost spay.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Dr. Moon, Sherman Oaks


----------



## Honeybee1999 (Mar 2, 2006)

What part of LA county? Drive times can vary widely if you are in Pasadena vs Long Beach, for example. If you want clean and good care, I know Newport Harbor Animal Hospital is good. They are not low cost, though.

And regarding vet schools in LA county, there is Western University, but I don't think their students practice on live animals (or cadavers, for that matter).

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

